# 2007 - 23Krs Toyhauler $13.900 Obo



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

still for sale Our like new 23krs travel trailer. See our listing on craigslist at this link http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/rvs/1707687561.html
any other questions we can be contacted at [email protected]
Sussex, Wisconsin


----------



## scout (Jul 10, 2010)

kanpers said:


> still for sale Our like new 23krs travel trailer. See our listing on craigslist at this link http://milwaukee.craigslist.org/rvs/1707687561.html
> any other questions we can be contacted at [email protected]
> Sussex, Wisconsin


SOLD...but not to me :-/


----------



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

Sorry this sold last month good luck finding one we loved it and brought a newer larger one


----------

